# La Pavoni Europiccola Bottomless portafilter



## Joetorious (Jun 4, 2021)

Hi guys,

Interested in upgrading my 1997 (2.6) Europiccola portafilter to a bottomless one and at the same time buying a better basket along side it. At the moment im struggling to dose my basket more than 13g before I just cant get it in my grouphead - i've read that with a bottomless portafilter I'd be able to get a bit of a deeper basket which would let me dose a bit higher?

Was just looking for suggestions on where to get a good portafilter (if any suggestions on a nice wooden handle as well!) + basket from and if there's anything i'm missing when thinking about this?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Check out The Espresso Shop, should have what you need there. Not sure about deeper basket, but worth a look.


----------

